# New with a lot of question



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi
My name is Yoel I living in Homestead Florida U.S.A
I use to have fish since I was a child when living in Cuba, here in Miami I own several fish tank from time to time, but never keep for a long time,
Now I want to star again, but a little different, I want to make it a fish room to breed Guppies and angelfish, I have nine 10 gallons fish tank, one 40, three 75and one 55gallos, I will buy more 10 gallons and a few 30g for the angelfish 

I want to setup a multiple aquarium rack with sponge filter

These are the questions
1- What is the easy way to do a water change
2- I consider to buy one of this air pump, witch one do you prefer and for how many tanks
These are the pumps
http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/Eco_Plus_Commercial_Aquarium_Air_Pumps.aspx

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3669+12912+14684&pcatid=14684

I have many more question, but I will go slow, not want to bother with to much question a the same time

Thank you


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hello yoel , i would suggest you find a "tractor supply" store and buy some of their 110 gallon stock tanks..like this one....
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tuff-stuff-products-heavy-duty-oval-tank-110-gal?cm_vc=-10005

and instead of one of those pumps i would suggest EUGENE DANNER AP60 or AP100.
i have the AP100 and it is very quiet and efficient..it is currently operating about 125 airstones and sponge filters....and it will also pump air to deeper tanks...
http://www.vminnovations.com/Product_10456/Pondmaster-Deep-Water-Pond-Air-Pump-04560.html


i keep my breeding pairs of angels in 20 highs..fry need to be in as deep of a tank as possible so they develop good finnage....18" or more..
you can also keep and breed guppies and other shallower water fish in some of the smaller stock tanks..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I read an article about how to clean tanks in a hose in Tropical Fish Hobbyist, i can't find the article though. 

Look online for ways to use a garden hose to do water changes, I have never done it, but i know it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

either buy a python and a 50 ft garden hose or get a medium size pump and a garden hose...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

OhYesItsMe said:


> I read an article about how to clean tanks in a hose in Tropical Fish Hobbyist, i can't find the article though.
> 
> Look online for ways to use a garden hose to do water changes, I have never done it, but i know it makes it a lot easier.


And you believe everything you read on the internet? The most common and simple way to clean tanks is using vinegar and water. Never with bleach. Rinse, rinse and rinse more.


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Lohachata, the 110 gallon stock tanks can be use outdoor??
Are you suggested that the fry can be put in to those container until they get a mature size??

If I have two or more breeder pair of angel fish and don't want to mix the fry, mean that I need to buy two or more 110 gallon stock tanks from the tractor supplies 
I think that is a good idea

What you don't like of the pomp that I post
The brand?
The quality or the capabilities??

What medium size water pump do you recommended
Thank you


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

What I mean when do a water change is to make more easy when have a multiple tank
I think using a water pump like lohachata suggested


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

What about this tank??
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/for/4291831858.html


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Ice said:


> And you believe everything you read on the internet? The most common and simple way to clean tanks is using vinegar and water. Never with bleach. Rinse, rinse and rinse more.


Tropical Fish Hobbyist is a magazine and I do trust what the guy said and what the magazine says in general because the articles are written by experienced, knowledgeable people, what would make you think a hose couldn't siphon water if you set it up correctly? It's also a testable claim and I'm sure someone here has done it. 

Anyways... Yoel, that tank on craigslist doesn't have an opened top, so it would be hard to access and see if there are problems with the fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Easiest water change is if you have your tanks plumbed to do them with a valve opening. You spend a lot of $ on setup, but save time thereafter. look at jehmco.com and angelsplus.com


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been using garden hoses to drain and fill aquariums for 40 years and have never had a problem other than draining tanks that were set close to the floor.
the supreme AP air pumps like the 40 or 60 or 100 models are more quiet , put out more volume and pressure and are less expensive to operate than most others..the AP 100 will easily run 100-150 filters and only uses about 100 watts of energy..they 
the 110 gallon tubs can be used inside or outside..

here are a couple of pics of part of my old fishroom..a rack i built for tanks and tubs.





the top shelf of the rack held 3 40 breeders and 7 10 gallon tanks.the next level down on each side held 6 20 longs and 1 15...
the bottom housed 4 of the 110 gallon tubs and 2 40 longs or 55s...

to use a pump for draining tanks during water changes i would suggest something along the lines of about 200-300 GPH..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have an alita linear piston pump from Ken's fish. All the linear pistons give a lot of bang for the buck and last a long time.


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

What about this water pump for water change??
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2HP-1-In-...rg=20140107083349&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=131127961567


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Lohachata you have a great design in you fish room
Thank you fro the pictures


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

emc7 said:


> I have an alita linear piston pump from Ken's fish. All the linear pistons give a lot of bang for the buck and last a long time.


What model do you use??

Thanks


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

OhYesItsMe said:


> Tropical Fish Hobbyist is a magazine and I do trust what the guy said and what the magazine says in general because the articles are written by experienced, knowledgeable people, what would make you think a hose couldn't siphon water if you set it up correctly? It's also a testable claim and I'm sure someone here has done it.
> 
> Anyways... Yoel, that tank on craigslist doesn't have an opened top, so it would be hard to access and see if there are problems with the fish.


Yes you are right, that tank is no good for fish, I just think to open the top part of the tank


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually that water tank could be very useful for fish..cut out the top throw in some hornwort..put in some young angels about a month old and feed them good.they will be ready for market in no time..i know a number of people that have them and use them for several purposes..
yoel , i think that water might be a little too big..it pumps about 8 GPM..you want something closer to 4 or 5 GPM..but it could work if you were careful..


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok
I have the answer for the water and air pump, thank you all
What I going to do is:
1- level the floor of the future fish room 
2- make it the rackets
3- Add the fish tank for the guppies and agels
4- fill of water from my water well
5- add sponge filter

And now the next questions

Thanks


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

I think to buy some guppies from Aquabid, but I see a lot of different price and colors
For example .
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1393708812
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1393732828
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1393745391
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1393820404
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1393823404

These are just some samples, I will not buy all of them, but may be two different line from two different breders


----------



## Firingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Two different breeders two different price
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1393736152
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwguppies&1393972090

The first one is fro 6 guppies and de second one its just three

What you think


----------

